# MOTW - Chiller!



## Alison (Jul 17, 2006)

Our very first member of the week is Chiller  

He specified it was okay to ask for pictures (except of his crawl space  )

So, lets have some fun with questions and picture requests!

I'd like to know if you have a favorite time of day....and a picture of the contents of your fridge


----------



## Arch (Jul 17, 2006)

hey nice one..... good first choice.....

I wanna know....... Have you ever had short hair?!..... and if you could play for any band........ who would you choose?..... it may be your favorite band.... or the band you think has the coolest members to hang out with.


----------



## bace (Jul 17, 2006)

Cool idea!

I don't have any questions yet...but I'll think of some I'm sure.


----------



## terri (Jul 17, 2006)

More band-related questions.....I want to know what instrument(s) you play!  




.....and yeah, I want to see what's in the fridge, too!


----------



## jocose (Jul 17, 2006)

What would you want for your last meal?


----------



## Digital Matt (Jul 17, 2006)

What started your fascination with the dark side?


----------



## Corry (Jul 17, 2006)

How long ago did you get into photography?  And I want a picture of your crawlspace! :twisted:


----------



## photo gal (Jul 17, 2006)

I wanna picture of your bathroom!  : )


----------



## Chiller (Jul 17, 2006)

Alison said:
			
		

> Our very first member of the week is Chiller
> 
> He specified it was okay to ask for pictures (except of his crawl space  )
> 
> ...



Dont really have a favorite time of day. I pretty much enjoy the day as long as it is nice out.  Now a favorite time of day to photoraphy my fridge?  :lmao: 
Hmm...  I will grab ya a pic tonight.. promise.


----------



## Chiller (Jul 17, 2006)

Archangel said:
			
		

> hey nice one..... good first choice.....
> 
> I wanna know....... Have you ever had short hair?!..... and if you could play for any band........ who would you choose?..... it may be your favorite band.... or the band you think has the coolest members to hang out with.



I have not had short hair since I was aboot...um...16.   Seems, I just dont have the you know whats to cut it.  
  To play for one of my favorite bands is a tough question, cause I have so many.  I grew up admiring Neil Peart from RUSH.  I tried to imitate him, and even at one point was in a RUSH tribute band.  Still on my list of to-meet people. 
  To hang out with a band I would probably pick Dream Theater.  The musician ship of that band just blows me away.  They are unreal.  Not for everyone, but more of a "musicians" band.  I would like to hang with them and just jam for a bit.


----------



## Chiller (Jul 17, 2006)

bace said:
			
		

> Cool idea!
> 
> I don't have any questions yet...but I'll think of some I'm sure.



hmm...chick and cars and the third world war?


----------



## Chiller (Jul 17, 2006)

terri said:
			
		

> More band-related questions.....I want to know what instrument(s) you play!
> 
> 
> 
> ...




  I started playing drums when I was 13, but cause they are so... noisy, I also took up guitar and bass.   Yeah, I sang a bit, but I dont do that as much now, cause I sound like a bus with bad breaks. :lmao: 
  The fridge...?  oh boy... this will be interesting.


----------



## Chiller (Jul 17, 2006)

jocose said:
			
		

> What would you want for your last meal?




hmmm..do you know something I dont. ? 

  I would have to go with Chinese food from the House of Wong.   They make killer chinese food...no pun intended.


----------



## Chiller (Jul 17, 2006)

Digital Matt said:
			
		

> What started your fascination with the dark side?



HOly cow D'Matt... I knew somebody would ask that one.  
  I was brought up living behind a funeral home.  I think that might be the answer.  I used to watch the hearses go in the back entrance all the time.  My friend Dougies parents owned McDougal and Brown funeral home, so I had an in at the time. 
    But I have always had a fascination with horror, and halloween ever since my last years as a professional trick or treater.  I remember one time during one of my outings, I approached this house, and we got to reach for the candy ourselves... The hand came out and grabbed me... and i have vowed revenge ever since. 
  I find cemeteries amazing.  I love to wander and check out the stones, the art in the carvings.  So putting the halloween, horror and cemetiers together, I got into this darkside gig.  It is nice over here tho. :lmao:


----------



## Chiller (Jul 17, 2006)

core_17 said:
			
		

> How long ago did you get into photography?  And I want a picture of your crawlspace! :twisted:




I think....about 4 years ago, but not serious till I joined TPF in 2003.  Still dont know what I want to do with it.  For now, it is just for fun. 
  o.k....I will try to do the crawlspace, but I gotta ask Chiller first. :mrgreen:


----------



## terri (Jul 17, 2006)

Chiller said:
			
		

> I think....about 4 years ago, but not serious till I joined TPF in 2003. Still dont know what I want to do with it. For now, it is just for fun.
> *o.k....I will try to do the crawlspace, but I gotta ask Chiller first. :mrgreen: *




Do the 5 of you get along, overall....or are there fights, and inside powerplays and backstabbings that we know nothing about? :shock:


----------



## Corry (Jul 17, 2006)




----------



## Chiller (Jul 17, 2006)

photo gal said:
			
		

> I wanna picture of your bathroom!  : )




Tonight...k? But we dont do nudes.  :lmao:


----------



## Corry (Jul 17, 2006)

Chiller said:
			
		

> Tonight...k? But we dont do nudes.  :lmao:



Pfffft! Forget you then.  What's the fun in that?


----------



## Chiller (Jul 17, 2006)

terri said:
			
		

> Do the 5 of you get along, overall....or are there fights, and inside powerplays and backstabbings that we know nothing about? :shock:



We all have our own personality traits, but when it comes physical it is between them.  Unless they use my computer, than I have something to say.  There is one of me that is a little "angrier" then the others but we are used to him. 
  ........oh.. they dont know Im doing this either.  :scratch:


----------



## Chiller (Jul 17, 2006)

core_17 said:
			
		

> Pfffft! Forget you then.  What's the fun in that?



I would if i could but I cant.   All five us in the tub would be a site. nope...not gonna happen.. This aint gonna turn into a you wash my back, and I ll wash your back pic.:lmao: :greenpbl:


----------



## LittleMan (Jul 17, 2006)

I'm going to be lame and ask a photography related question... 

What would be your dream camera?
You could even ask any company to make you any camera(any size, shape, electronics, etc..) What would it be like?


----------



## Funkyflame (Jul 17, 2006)

I will see some pics from you in woman-clothes ... lol ... please


----------



## Chiller (Jul 17, 2006)

LittleMan said:
			
		

> I'm going to be lame and ask a photography related question...
> 
> What would be your dream camera?
> You could even ask any company to make you any camera(any size, shape, electronics, etc..) What would it be like?


 
  Im not sure I have a dream camera.   Maybe a dream lens.  Even then, there are soo many it is tough.  I thought when I was going after the Canon Digital Rebel, that it was my dream camera.  I sold stuff, and thought about selling my dog......(kiddin)....to get it.  Then when it was in my hands, Canon released another newer, nicer version...so that became my dream camera...then they realeased another...and the dream got bigga and bigga.  
  Now I just want some really good lenses.  A nice Macro, and a good 100-400mm, so I can go shoot birds like Sir Raymond.  
  I still wonder if I should have bought Nikon...:er:


----------



## hot shot (Jul 17, 2006)

how many pairs of socks do you own???


----------



## Chiller (Jul 17, 2006)

Funkyflame said:
			
		

> I will see some pics from you in woman-clothes ... lol ... please



Hm.....I dont even have womans clothes...and I got legs like an ostrich doin a two step.  Ya cant put nylons on these suckers without gettin a run in em.  And what about the toes.  I have 6 toes on each foot...where do they go in the nylons.  :greenpbl:


----------



## Chiller (Jul 17, 2006)

hot shot said:
			
		

> how many pairs of socks do you own???



  12 pairs of white, 4 pairs of black, 2 of those heavy duty wool socks for winter.  I have 3 orphaned socks that have no match..  I think my washing machine ate em, or Chiller has them


----------



## zedin (Jul 17, 2006)

Well we all know of your darker side...   Tell us something of your pink and fuzzy side..  What warm and soft secret are you keeping from us?  Like do you own any carebear dolls or such.


----------



## Chiller (Jul 17, 2006)

zedin said:
			
		

> Well we all know of your darker side...   Tell us something of your pink and fuzzy side..  What warm and soft secret are you keeping from us?  Like do you own any carebear dolls or such.



  Hmmm...who said I was a darksider....:lmao:  :lmao:   My warm and fuzzy side?  I love to photograph anything really, even flowers.  Nah..they dont gotta be black roses, any colour is fine.  
  I love animals, nature, peace and quiet.  I really dig the sound of wind chimes.  I do have a bear dressed in a leather jacket.  
  Dont have any carebears tho.  I cut the hair off a My Little Pony one time to use on a halloween prop.     So if ya ever see a bald my little pony, it was my wrong doin. 
   O.k this is the warm and fuzzy part..  We are really caring Chillers.  Well, 4 of the 5 of me are.   We will not provoke a fight, and we are really laid back.


----------



## nitefly (Jul 17, 2006)

I wanna see a picture of your car and the interior of it


----------



## Chiller (Jul 17, 2006)

nitefly said:
			
		

> I wanna see a picture of your car and the interior of it


  ....k...tonight..I will do that for you.  Man.. I got some picture takin to do eh.


----------



## hot shot (Jul 17, 2006)

Chiller said:
			
		

> 12 pairs of white, 4 pairs of black, 2 of those heavy duty wool socks for winter.  I have 3 orphaned socks that have no match..  I think my washing machine ate em, or Chiller has them



check on here click

u just never know


----------



## jocose (Jul 17, 2006)

I would like a picture of what you see out of your bedroom window.  If you have more than one, than the one closest to the side of the bed you get out of in the morning.


----------



## Alison (Jul 17, 2006)

A picture of your computer & desk/workspace at home


----------



## Xmetal (Jul 17, 2006)

How many pairs of jeans do you have with the knees cut out? 

Is the 80's still asking for its hair back?


----------



## Corry (Jul 17, 2006)

Xmetal said:
			
		

> How many pairs of jeans do you have with the knees cut out?
> 
> Is the 80's still asking for its hair back?


----------



## Chiller (Jul 17, 2006)

Xmetal said:
			
		

> How many pairs of jeans do you have with the knees cut out?
> 
> Is the 80's still asking for its hair back?


 

Zero...none....nadda.   My jeans are all in primo shape.   And yeah.....as a matter of fact..the 80's called last week.   I told them I was saving it for the massive comb over when Im 64 :lmao: :lmao: :lmao:


----------



## Chiller (Jul 17, 2006)

.........k.. hope I got this all right. 

Allison wanted the inards of my fridge. When Ethyl found out, she asked if she could be part of it. So I let her show off her new garter. (Ethyl is not real) 






Nitefly wanted to see some car pics. I got Chiller to help me out with this one a bit. 
The car...





I Love it Loud. 





The license plate cover....note all 5 of us posed for this one. 





Paradise by the dashboard coffin. 





The watcher in the rear window





Jocose requested a photo from my bedroom window. This is over looking my backyard. See?? no gravestones





Photo Girly wanted to see the bathroom. It is actually a coloured bathroom, not black and white.  





Allison wanted to see my work station. I have two...one is on my bed, the other is in the computer room, so I shot both. 
The bed....(note headphones...I love it loud)




The computer room. 





Finally....the Crawlspace for Corry. Enter if you wish. 




This is as far as I can get....behind this mess is another 20 gravestones, 3 coffins and a load of corpses.




I think I covered everyone.


----------



## Alison (Jul 17, 2006)

Those are awesome! Your backyard looks so....cheerful  It doesn't fit with the rest  What's Becel by the way?


----------



## Chiller (Jul 17, 2006)

Alison said:
			
		

> Those are awesome! Your backyard looks so....cheerful  It doesn't fit with the rest  What's Becel by the way?


 
Thanks Allison.  I enjoy the peace of the backyard.  Give it a few months.  Halloween is fast approaching...oh... I gotta post the pics from the Halloween BBQ yet. :meh: 
  Becel, is healthy margerine


----------



## Corry (Jul 17, 2006)

How bout a pic of the dog?


----------



## terri (Jul 17, 2006)

There is so much I like about this picture.....the speakers, the tripod, and of course the backseat driver there.....  

This settles it. I wanna go cemetery crawling with Chiller!! :thumbup:


----------



## Corry (Jul 17, 2006)

That tripod looks like my tripod...is it a cheapy?


----------



## Chiller (Jul 17, 2006)

core_17 said:
			
		

> How bout a pic of the dog?


 
...k....it is on the list.  Darkness has cometh over Cannuckville, so he is hiding with the storms a brewing to the west.  Can it be an older pic?  I got one of them handy.


----------



## Xmetal (Jul 17, 2006)

Oh my god!!!

My mum drives the same car as you, Chiller!!


----------



## Corry (Jul 17, 2006)

Chiller said:
			
		

> ...k....it is on the list.  Darkness has cometh over Cannuckville, so he is hiding with the storms a brewing to the west.  Can it be an older pic?  I got one of them handy.



Iiiii suppooooose it can be an older one.


----------



## Chiller (Jul 17, 2006)

core_17 said:
			
		

> Iiiii suppooooose it can be an older one.


 
Thanks Corry. 
This is Kane...best buddy, and hiking partner. One of my favorite shots of him, as this is what he is like most of the time. Just a happy dude. 
Kane will be 9 in October. His ear is floppy cause of an operation he had last hear for a hemotoma. There are no nerves to hold it up anymore.


----------



## Corry (Jul 17, 2006)

That is a COOL picture!


----------



## LaFoto (Jul 18, 2006)

May I just add to this by pointing out how much I enjoy every little bit of this interview? Plus (!!!) all the photos - even the one of the crawlspace DESPITE the fact that one of you Chillers said he/you would NOT provide a photo of said crawlspace. Too cool.

Questionwise all I can think of is how neat and tidy everything is in your place - including the garden. Not a weed to be seen. Do you keep it that clean and tidy all by yourself, with the help of the other 4 Chillers and Kane, of course!?!?!?  Wow! If I were asked to take these kinds of pics I'd need to ask for a 3-day time period to straighten my place up a bit


----------



## Chiller (Jul 18, 2006)

core_17 said:
			
		

> That tripod looks like my tripod...is it a cheapy?



Yeah...this is a cheapy that I keep in my car...just in case Chiller needs it.  I have a good heavy duty one at home.


----------



## Chiller (Jul 18, 2006)

Xmetal said:
			
		

> Oh my god!!!
> 
> My mum drives the same car as you, Chiller!!



Yeah...but does it have a sound system like this.  Id be a little worried aboot your Momma


----------



## Chiller (Jul 18, 2006)

LaFoto said:
			
		

> May I just add to this by pointing out how much I enjoy every little bit of this interview? Plus (!!!) all the photos - even the one of the crawlspace DESPITE the fact that one of you Chillers said he/you would NOT provide a photo of said crawlspace. Too cool.
> 
> Questionwise all I can think of is how neat and tidy everything is in your place - including the garden. Not a weed to be seen. Do you keep it that clean and tidy all by yourself, with the help of the other 4 Chillers and Kane, of course!?!?!?  Wow! If I were asked to take these kinds of pics I'd need to ask for a 3-day time period to straighten my place up a bit



  Im not a clean freak, but I do like that "tidy " look.  With the five of us, it gets a little confusing as to who owns what.  We all take turns at the lawn, and the funny thing is my neighbors never know which one of us it out there:lmao: 
  But to answer on a serious note.    I like stuff to be neat, but not super clean.  As for my yard, I really dig the lawn...no pun intended...and cause I turn my house into a haunted house at Halloween, I like to keep a tad of a good reputation on the off season. :lmao:


----------



## Corry (Jul 18, 2006)

Chiller said:
			
		

> Yeah...this is a cheapy that I keep in my car...just in case Chiller needs it.  I have a good heavy duty one at home.



I think I might have the same one...got it at Walmart!


----------



## EBphotography (Jul 18, 2006)

Walmart tripods are the best!

I heart my walmart tripod.

Great interview so far.


----------



## Chiller (Jul 18, 2006)

core_17 said:
			
		

> I think I might have the same one...got it at Walmart!



  This fine piece of manufacturing is called...Optex-OPT-155.  It is small, but does the job.


----------



## Corry (Jul 18, 2006)

Chiller said:
			
		

> This fine piece of manufacturing is called...Optex-OPT-155.  It is small, but does the job.



Haha...I think that very well be the same one I have...I'd have to look to be sure though!


----------



## tekzero (Jul 18, 2006)

seems like u might have a lot of jewlery, like bigger rings and pendants? pix of all of that !


----------



## Corry (Jul 18, 2006)

Next request.....


...how 'bout a new (non-darkside) self portrait?  

This one....







...totally made me feel like a groupie girl.


----------



## Chiller (Jul 18, 2006)

Tekman..Got ya on the list.  I will take some tonight.  I dont wear as much jewellery as I used to.  But Im sure I can dig up something.  I have 13 piercings in my ears only, but only 2 ears, even tho there are five of me. :lmao:  :lmao: 
  Corry...oh oh ...that haunting pic returns....it will take a day or so...k?  I will not be home till late tonight.


----------



## Chiller (Jul 18, 2006)

EBphotography said:
			
		

> Walmart tripods are the best!
> 
> I heart my walmart tripod.
> 
> Great interview so far.



Wal Mart rocks...  A little lackin in the darkside tho:er:


----------



## terri (Jul 18, 2006)

core_17 said:
			
		

> Next request.....
> 
> 
> ...how 'bout a new (non-darkside) self portrait?
> ...


ooo! ooo! I have one, too..... (I am betting Corry really digs this one!)







Isn't he hot?? :blushing: Love the hat!


----------



## Mansi (Jul 18, 2006)

absolutely awesome! great idea... and you've done a fine job carl...
:hugs:


----------



## nitefly (Jul 18, 2006)

Great pics man.. i'd love to be MOTW


----------



## mentos_007 (Jul 18, 2006)

great "interview" Carl!


----------



## JTHphoto (Jul 18, 2006)

great stuff, chiller.  I love that shot of Kane.  

Do you prefer TV or movies?  Either or Neither?  what's your favorite/most watched TV show or movie?  

And i'd like to see one of your favorite landscape photos, from the archives is fine... maybe something from the bluffs...


----------



## Chiller (Jul 18, 2006)

Thank you Mansi, Nitefly, and Mentos.  I appreciate your comments. 
 Nitefly...didya sign up/  You could be next.


----------



## Arch (Jul 18, 2006)

good stuff bro...... you've done real well so far! :mrgreen:


----------



## Alison (Jul 18, 2006)

If someone had told you 10 years ago what your life would be like today would you have believed them? Are you where you thought you would be or did go off in a whole new direction? (I hope that makes sense   )


----------



## Chiller (Jul 18, 2006)

JTHphoto said:
			
		

> great stuff, chiller.  I love that shot of Kane.
> 
> Do you prefer TV or movies?  Either or Neither?  what's your favorite/most watched TV show or movie?
> 
> And i'd like to see one of your favorite landscape photos, from the archives is fine... maybe something from the bluffs...



    I dont really watch much TV.  Kinda sick or reality stuff.  Seems every show there is some sort of reality thing goin on.  Now...I have an idea for a reality show that will blow em out o the water.   Cartoon reality.  
  Check it oot.   A bunch of 'wannabee" cartoon characters want to be the next "one".  They each have to try to be the funniest, and every week..."America votes"...and the rest of the world, but Im quoting that dude from the show, and one character gets voted off the show.   The last cartoon character standing is the next big one.  Cool huh.  I dont think it has been done yet. :lmao: 
   I prefer movies to TV.    I can get into a good ol hockey game tho.  As for a favorite movie.  Im gonna have to go back to the 70's and pic the Exorcist.  Awesome plot, characters, and they did effects in that movie, without the computer stuff we have today. 
  A favorite landscape photo, I would have to pic this one. (BTW...if I post this..your gonna let me win he quiz today...eh?) 




  One from the bluffs.  I love it here , really early in the morning.


----------



## Chiller (Jul 18, 2006)

Alison said:
			
		

> If someone had told you 10 years ago what your life would be like today would you have believed them? Are you where you thought you would be or did go off in a whole new direction? (I hope that makes sense   )



  Nah.. I have never achieved what I wanted to do.  Then again, that changed too.  In high school, I was studying to be an architect. ( a long time ago) But in my heart...I wanted to be a rock star.   Gheesh.. that didnt work, and I never became an architect either.  I ended up being a warehouse manager of a graphic company that deals with ...architects. 
  Life tends to put up obsticles, and we all have to try to get around them.  What I thought  I was gonna be, I never became.  What life has in store for me over the next 10 years is probably different than my thoughts today. 
  I just believe that we live for today, and enjoy what we have, whether it is family, friends, children, pets, whatever makes us happy.  Things can change at the drop of a hate, so live for what we have now. 

  Wow...I sounded like that guy from one of those retirement commercials. :lmao:


----------



## Corry (Jul 18, 2006)

Next Question: When are you gonna buy me a plane ticket to Toronto so we can have a Toronto meetup? :mrgreen:


----------



## EBphotography (Jul 18, 2006)

I like that shot.


----------



## EBphotography (Jul 18, 2006)

Corry why buy a ticket when he can buy a whole PLANE and fly us all there.

Or we could all pile in a hurse (sp) and go.


----------



## Chiller (Jul 18, 2006)

core_17 said:
			
		

> Next Question: When are you gonna buy me a plane ticket to Toronto so we can have a Toronto meetup? :mrgreen:



um...uh... when I become the rockstar??


----------



## JTHphoto (Jul 18, 2006)

Chiller said:
			
		

> I dont really watch much TV. Kinda sick or reality stuff. Seems every show there is some sort of reality thing goin on. Now...I have an idea for a reality show that will blow em out o the water. Cartoon reality.
> Check it oot. A bunch of 'wannabee" cartoon characters want to be the next "one". They each have to try to be the funniest, and every week..."America votes"...and the rest of the world, but Im quoting that dude from the show, and one character gets voted off the show. The last cartoon character standing is the next big one. Cool huh. I dont think it has been done yet. :lmao:
> I prefer movies to TV. I can get into a good ol hockey game tho. As for a favorite movie. Im gonna have to go back to the 70's and pic the Exorcist. Awesome plot, characters, and they did effects in that movie, without the computer stuff we have today.
> A favorite landscape photo, I would have to pic this one. (BTW...if I post this..your gonna let me win he quiz today...eh?)
> ...


 
awesome shot... love it. i'm with you on the tv thing, although your cartoon reality show sounds intriguing... i'm surprised somebody hasn't picked it up yet, it would probably be better than half the garbage they put out there... 

oh and i already played the quiz today... it's been a tough month, i think today was my first 10. it's still in reach for you though, you just have to beat 73 seconds!


----------



## Chiller (Jul 18, 2006)

10!!!!!!!!! in 72 seconds.... You smart people are killing me.   I gotta go play.
Thanks man..


----------



## tekzero (Jul 18, 2006)

o ur in TO? thats close!


----------



## photo gal (Jul 18, 2006)

Man Chilley this is great fun and you sure set the bar pretty high for the rest of us.....Loved seeing your bathroom....thanks!!:heart:


----------



## Chiller (Jul 18, 2006)

tekzero said:
			
		

> o ur in TO? thats close!



  Yeah man.. Im at the east end of Toronto, in Scarborough.  If your ever in Toronna, let me know...k? 

  PHoto Girly... thanks.  Sorry I could not dig up a body and put it in the tub. :lmao:


----------



## Chiller (Jul 18, 2006)

tekzero said:
			
		

> seems like u might have a lot of jewlery, like bigger rings and pendants? pix of all of that !


 
I dug around my little box of goodies. A lot of my stuff is packed away in the forbidden crawlspace. 
This is some of the jewelery I have now. I dont wear it as much as I used to. 
A few chains and rings. 
The rings are a snake, skull with a spiked helmet, skull with long hair, and bat. 






Im my car, I have a claw holding a crystal ball, a gothic cross, a barbed wire necklace, a small medievil battle axe, and skull in a celtic circle.


----------



## spako (Jul 19, 2006)

I really love your landscape pic! 

I would like to know what was the best toy you ever had as a child  ... and do you still have it?
Do you like to play games? what games?


----------



## Chiller (Jul 19, 2006)

spako said:
			
		

> I really love your landscape pic!
> 
> I would like to know what was the best toy you ever had as a child  ... and do you still have it?
> Do you like to play games? what games?



Thanks for your comments Spako. 

  As a child, I loved playing with Hot Wheels cars.  I had enough track to go from here to  Germany.    I think I had ever car, every accessory, every picture.   My parents thought I was nuts  cause for Christmas, I would ask for hotwheels cars.  
  So today...I still collect them.  Unfortunatly I dont have all the stuff I had as a kid, but gradually been trying to find the stuff at yard sales.   As of today, I have over 800 hotwheels cars, still in the packaging. 

 Games I like to play today, are board games.  Stuff like Scene it, Monopoly, Balderdash...just simple stuff.  I went through a video game time, but got addicted to it, and ended up selling everything before I got too confined to the innards of my house. 
  ONe of my favorite all time games is Battling Tops...we still crack that sucker out and give it a few rounds.


----------



## spako (Jul 19, 2006)

Thank you for the answer Chiller!
I love board games! I'm relieved that there are other "grown-ups" that still like to play games


----------



## JTHphoto (Jul 19, 2006)

balderdash rocks... and we are going to be having some cut-throat scrabble matches on my vacation in a few weeks... :mrgreen:

oh, and what fun are 800 Hot Wheels if they are still in the packages?


----------



## Chiller (Jul 19, 2006)

JTHphoto said:
			
		

> balderdash rocks... and we are going to be having some cut-throat scrabble matches on my vacation in a few weeks... :mrgreen:
> 
> oh, and what fun are 800 Hot Wheels if they are still in the packages?


I have always wanted to take them out of their storage place, lay them all out across the floor, and take a picture.  It would take me days to do it, but what a riot that shot would be.   Imagine Mattel???  if I sent it there. 

  Glad you are a balderdash fan too...no wonder your kickin me Ar$e in the Trivia.


----------



## Arch (Jul 19, 2006)

So chiller...... you like animals right..... what animal would you like most as a pet..... exotic or common..... but 'IT' has to be able to get on with Kane! :mrgreen:


----------



## Chiller (Jul 19, 2006)

Archangel said:
			
		

> So chiller...... you like animals right..... what animal would you like most as a pet..... exotic or common..... but 'IT' has to be able to get on with Kane! :mrgreen:



Your gonna love this one.  I love Ferrets.  I had two Albino ferrets quite awhile ago.  Im sure Kane would have a bit of an attitude as they would probably remind him of squirrels.  I have never seen a dog clear the backyard of squirrels so fast like Kaner does.  I think he would eventually get used to it.  I used to have a black cat, and they got along fine. 
   Yeah... I think I would really like another ferret.:thumbup: :thumbup:  Second on the list would be some sort of talking bird.  I already have a neighbor that plays the talkin bird part, but I mean a feathered version.  Maybe a cockatoo(spelling might be a little wonky there)  or something


----------



## mentos_007 (Jul 19, 2006)

what about your dream holidays? Where and with whom? or maybe you alkready had your holidays from the dreams?


----------



## Chiller (Jul 19, 2006)

mentos_007 said:
			
		

> what about your dream holidays? Where and with whom? or maybe you alkready had your holidays from the dreams?


 
  I dont get much for holidays, so dreamin of them is where is it at.    The number one on my list has to be Wales.  Something about the landscapes, the castles, just that whole feel to it has always had me wondering what it is like.  
  The chances of having company would determine how patient they are, cause I would be spending a lot of time behind the camera, if I ever had that chance to go there. 
  There are a number of places in Europe I would love to see.  Just places of historic meaning.  Greece, Germany, Russia.  I have seen many pictures of the archtecture through members of the forum, and books, and it is so beautiful.   
  Till I can get those dreams to become reality...I will keep buying the good ol lottery tickets.  

 I really dont think you can stop dreaming of a place to go.  I took a cycling adventure a few years ago, that was a dream for me, and it came true.   It shows that if you beleive in your dreams, they can happen.


----------



## mentos_007 (Jul 19, 2006)

thank you


----------



## Chiller (Jul 19, 2006)

mentos_007 said:
			
		

> thank you




Your welcome.


----------



## Mohain (Jul 19, 2006)

Haha great interview Chilly, you're a scream :mrgreen:

Two questions; how do you get on with your neighbours, and how many recepies for fake blood do you know?  

Keep up the good work chiller, this has really made me grin :mrgreen:


----------



## Chiller (Jul 19, 2006)

Mohain said:
			
		

> Haha great interview Chilly, you're a scream :mrgreen:
> 
> Two questions; how do you get on with your neighbours, and how many recepies for fake blood do you know?
> 
> Keep up the good work chiller, this has really made me grin :mrgreen:



Hey Mo...whata ya know. 

  Im really really lucky.  I got cool neighbors.  I live in a semi detached house, so, Bill...the neighbor who was lucky enough to have his house attached to mine is a really cool guy. Sort of reminds me of  Mr. Rogers meets Dick Van Dyke and lets me use his front lawn at halloween. To make the houses look abandoned, he even lets me board up his windows too.   Sucks to be him, cause it is not like he can pick up his house and move.  I have never heard him say anything about the loud banging or the sounds of chainsaws yet. 

  Jim and Dorothy are the other neighbors on the other side.  They are a retired couple.  At first they were a little freaked when they saw me move in.  But once they got to know me, they were o.k.  Sometimes I see them peak out the window to see if that thing Im dragging to the shed is moving or not. 
  I have a neighbor behind me who is new to the area. They have not said a word to me yet.  Might be the gravestone in my garden.  
  I know 3 fake blood recipes, even tho, there are a ton out there.   I still thing the best fake blood it to go to a theatrical store and purchase the real fake blood...hm...that kinda dont make much sense..but it does.  
  Halloween is right around the corner too.  wooo hooo.


----------



## hyp0rbyte (Jul 19, 2006)

What color is your front door?


----------



## Chiller (Jul 19, 2006)

hyp0rbyte said:
			
		

> What color is your front door?


 
Hmm....lemme go ask Chiller.


----------



## Chiller (Jul 19, 2006)

As much as I would like to say it is black, with flames, and christmas tree studs....it is just a plain ol boring white door. 
  The door to the crypt is different tho.


----------



## Alison (Jul 20, 2006)

Do you have any siblings?


----------



## Corry (Jul 20, 2006)

Do you think that it's possible, that the Chiller that lives in some other dimension leads a life in which he has a stepford wife, 2.3 children, a white house with a picket fence, a country club membership and plays golf every weekend?  Or is that not even possible in other dimensions?


----------



## Chiller (Jul 20, 2006)

Alison said:
			
		

> Do you have any siblings?



  I only have an older brother, who is much older really.  16 years :er:  to be exact.  I was either an accident , or the result of some bad clinical experiment. 
  As for my family, My Momma is still around, and is a fiesty 82, and at 4'10" tall, ya better move or she will take you out a the knee.   My Dad passed on in 1992.  
  I dont have any of my own children....that I know aboot, , or they just have not shown up at my front door lookin for college money. 
  My brother has been married38 years and has 2 kids and 2 grandkids.


----------



## Chiller (Jul 20, 2006)

core_17 said:
			
		

> Do you think that it's possible, that the Chiller that lives in some other dimension leads a life in which he has a stepford wife, 2.3 children, a white house with a picket fence, a country club membership and plays golf every weekend?  Or is that not even possible in other dimensions?



Whew...Corry...where did ya go.   I sure hope that Chiller is doing well, but what really concerns me is the 2.3 children.  The .3 part mostly.   I reminded me of a joke.  A little boy was born, and was only a head.  His momma used to sit him on the window sill every day to look outside.  Finally one day little Johnny said.."Mom.  I wish I had a body so I could be like the other kids"  Momma says..."Johnny, if you go an pray tonight, maybe you will have a body"  So little Johnny prayed, and next day, he had a body.(stick with me here ....k?)  Again, his Momma sat him on the window, and he watched all the other kids play.  Johnny says.."Momma, I wish I had arms, so I could throw a ball"  Momma sayd..."Johnny, if you pray, you will have arms"  So before Johnny went to bed, he prayed for a set of arms, and next day, they were there.  Again, Momma sat him on the window.  And again, he watched the kids outside throwing a ball and running.  Johnny looked at his Momma and said.."Momma...ya think if I prayed tonight, I might be able to score some legs"  Momma just   at JOhnny.   That night, Johnny prayed once more and the next day came running down the stairs.  "Momma, Momma, can I go out and play football"  
  "sure" said Momma.  
  THis was the first time he got to run with the other kids, but while chasing the ball, he ran out in to the street and got hit by a car....and died. 
  The moral of this story is to quit while you are ahead. 

For some reason I can not see Chiller or myself living in a country club.  Maybe a dark basement, with an alligator as a guard.  
 As for other dimenions...there are five of them.  Remember.. The 5th dimension. :lmao: :lmao: :lmao: :lmao: :lmao:  from the 70's


----------



## Corry (Jul 20, 2006)

That was the cheesiest joke ever! I love it!


----------



## Alison (Jul 20, 2006)

that joke was great!


----------



## Corry (Jul 20, 2006)

What's your favorite fruit? 

Vegatable? 

Ice cream?

Potatoe Chip? 

Beverage of choice?


----------



## Chiller (Jul 20, 2006)

core_17 said:
			
		

> What's your favorite fruit?
> 
> Vegatable?
> 
> ...



Lets see....Vegatable....would be Carrots dipped in Ranch dressing. 
 Ice cream would be Carrot, or...oh wait...sorry.   Ice cream is Maple Walnut.  Maybe with some chocolate sauce poured over top.  
  Potatoe chip?  Im not sure if y'all have them in the U S of eh.  But we have a chip here called All Dressed.    Sort of the swamp water of potatoe chip. 
 Beverage is an ice cold coke, or a good tall glass of chocolate milk.   
  I dont drink alcohol, except on special occasions.  Im clean man.


----------



## Alison (Jul 20, 2006)

What do you call that device that you lean over and drink water from: A bubbler or a water fountain (or something else?)


----------



## Chiller (Jul 20, 2006)

Alison said:
			
		

> What do you call that device that you lean over and drink water from: A bubbler or a water fountain (or something else?)





Toilet


----------



## Chiller (Jul 20, 2006)

Alison said:
			
		

> What do you call that device that you lean over and drink water from: A bubbler or a water fountain (or something else?)



  I really wish Chiller would stop answering for me. 
    We call it a water fountain, or a drinking fountain.   A bubbler is a really happy person.  Someone who is always happy and bubbly...or is it that silly device that drove me nuts trying to get a pic of the sunrise in the bubble.


----------



## John E. (Jul 21, 2006)

I am soooo enjoying this interview. :thumbup: 

I believe chiller and the chillers really ought to be doing the  TV talk show circuit. I would miss a day of work to watch chiller and regais chewing the sod.


----------



## Chiller (Jul 21, 2006)

John E. said:
			
		

> I am soooo enjoying this interview. :thumbup:
> 
> I believe chiller and the chillers really ought to be doing the TV talk show circuit. I would miss a day of work to watch chiller and regais chewing the sod.


 
Thanks bro.  
  Regis...?   I guess you missed our gig on Family Fued.  The five of us were doing great till Richard Dawson tried to kiss one of us, and it got a little ugly. :lmao:  :lmao:   Survey says..????


----------



## LaFoto (Jul 21, 2006)

How often do you wash your hair?
How often do you shampoo it in one wash (the other Chillers not counted this time, only YOU)?
Do you use any conditioners for your hair?
Do you blow-dry it or do you let it dry?
How long does it take to be dry?
Do you go out of the house with wet hair?
What does your Mommy say about that? (I understand she still has some say in your life!?!?)


----------



## JTHphoto (Jul 21, 2006)

Have you ever been sky diving?  If yes, how was it?  If no, would you?

Same ? for bungee jumping and scuba diving...

A group of people I know are going to be doing the scuba thing and the sky diving thing, i'm considering the scuba, but I have issues with jumping out of a perfectly good airplane...


----------



## Corry (Jul 21, 2006)

JTHphoto said:
			
		

> Have you ever been sky diving?  If yes, how was it?  If no, would you?
> 
> Same ? for bungee jumping and scuba diving...
> 
> A group of people I know are going to be doing the scuba thing and the sky diving thing, i'm considering the scuba, *but I have issues with jumping out of a perfectly good airplane...*


----------



## morydd (Jul 21, 2006)

JTHphoto said:
			
		

> I have issues with jumping out of a perfectly good airplane...



But you're okay with jumping out of a perfectly good boat? :-D

But back to the thread. How often to people "offer" to cut your hair?


----------



## Antarctican (Jul 21, 2006)

Any phobias?
Which Chiller has been doing so well at trivia?
What's the name of your ball hockey team, how are they doing, and do you play any other sports?


----------



## JTHphoto (Jul 21, 2006)

morydd said:
			
		

> But you're okay with jumping out of a perfectly good boat? :-D
> 
> But back to the thread. How often to people "offer" to cut your hair?


 
hmmm...  the drop from a few feet into water vs. a few thousand feet into rock-hard earth...   :lmao:  that's just my train of thought, i'm not saying it makes sense...

and that's why I say "consider" scuba diving.  getting certified in a swimming pool with only a couple feet of water overhead doesn't seem too bad.   I guarantee you I won't be going into T_he Abyss..._ i don't care if there are alien-jellyfish creatures down there..._ _


----------



## Chiller (Jul 21, 2006)

LaFoto said:
			
		

> How often do you wash your hair?
> How often do you shampoo it in one wash (the other Chillers not counted this time, only YOU)?
> Do you use any conditioners for your hair?
> Do you blow-dry it or do you let it dry?
> ...


 

 Hmm... Iwill just answer for me...:lmao:   I wash my hair once a day, except on Tuesdays, cause I have ball hockey and have to shower after the game.   We all dont play either, but sometimes Chiller comes to watch..kinda like having my own cheering squad.  
 I only shampoo it once in one wash, but I do condition it.  
  Never never blow dry it.  I have natureally curlymessymoppy hair.
 Love leaving with it wet, especially in the summer.  Nice and cool.  I have left with it wet in the winter, and when it freezes it can sound like a wind chime.   Far out man.  
  Momma hates it.  She still threatens me today, that if I ever fall asleep in front of her...it is gone.   nice huh...such love.


----------



## Chiller (Jul 21, 2006)

JTHphoto said:
			
		

> Have you ever been sky diving? If yes, how was it? If no, would you?
> 
> Same ? for bungee jumping and scuba diving...
> 
> A group of people I know are going to be doing the scuba thing and the sky diving thing, i'm considering the scuba, but I have issues with jumping out of a perfectly good airplane...


 
  Never been sky diving yet.  But would love to.  I might run it by Airic, and we can try that one time.  Since he does air to air shots from a plane, it might be cool if I can get all of me to jump at the same time.  That would make a rockn pic. 
  Bungee jumping would be cool, as long as they dont forget to tie that thingy on my feet.   That would really give ya a bad experience.  Knowing my luck, I would be the one they forget to tie off too. 
  Scuba diving .....nah.  Im not big on water. :er:


----------



## Chiller (Jul 21, 2006)

morydd said:
			
		

> But back to the thread. How often to people "offer" to cut your hair?


 
  I used to get it a lot, back in the 80's.  Now everybody just thinks I should send it back. 
  People more or less threaten to cut it...but only when Im not lookin.  Chickens... 
  One time my old boss offered to pay to have it cut.  He showed up and gave me a $20.00 bill to go get my hair cut.   I asked if I could keep the change, and he looked at me like I had 5 heads...Little did he know eh? 
  I said no thanks, and handed him his $$$ back.


----------



## Chiller (Jul 21, 2006)

Antarctican said:
			
		

> Any phobias?
> Which Chiller has been doing so well at trivia?
> What's the name of your ball hockey team, how are they doing, and do you play any other sports?


 
Oh yeah... My biggest phobia is water.  I am freaked over large bodies of water.  Lakes and pools.  Get a woozy feeling when Im near them.   Im ok if I know I can touch the bottom, but other then that, I try to stay away .   Unless I have a good pair of water wings, I aint going in. 
  I have pretty much banned Chiller from even lookin at the trivia.  Ya can tell, when you see the scores like 4 and 5.   Thats when I let them try. 
 Ball hockey only has numbers for the teams.  We are #3 and are in third place right now.  Our nickname is actually Team Viagra, cause we are made up of the oldest guys in the league.   No blue pills here tho.  
 nah... I dont do any other sports.  If they ever invent contact backgammon, or darts, Im in.  Gheesh, I would even be in for some contact golf if they ever tried that.   Maybe if they invented pologolf...that would be cool.  Riding around on golf carts trying to sink a whitw ball, while taking out your opponenants golf cart is a great idea.  Would really spice up a boring game. :mrgreen:


----------



## JTHphoto (Jul 21, 2006)

Chiller said:
			
		

> *I used to get it a lot, back in the 80's. Now everybody just thinks I should send it back.*


 
 


i think this first installment of MOTW is going to be hard to beat... great stuff chiller... :thumbup:


----------



## tekzero (Jul 21, 2006)

ya chiller great stuff, i enjoyed reading all this


----------



## Chiller (Jul 21, 2006)

Thanks JTH and Tek.  Like we always say...."All for fun and fun for all"  as the five of us click our ceremonial daggers together.


----------



## photo gal (Jul 23, 2006)

It's been great getting an inside look at you and all the chilleys!!!  Wonderful job with the interview, I have thoroughly enjoyed it!!  : )


----------



## JamesD (Jul 24, 2006)

In the fridge, I spy what appear to be three bottles of mustard.  Do you like hot-dogs and hamburgers?  What other sorts of food do you like when you're not having chinese?


----------



## Chiller (Jul 24, 2006)

photo gal said:
			
		

> It's been great getting an inside look at you and all the chilleys!!!  Wonderful job with the interview, I have thoroughly enjoyed it!!  : )



Thank you so much Carolyn.  It was really a lot of fun.  We had a blast. 
 Woo hoo.. your next.


----------



## Chiller (Jul 24, 2006)

JamesD said:
			
		

> In the fridge, I spy what appear to be three bottles of mustard.  Do you like hot-dogs and hamburgers?  What other sorts of food do you like when you're not having chinese?



  Sharp eye bro.  Got one of each potentcy (hot, regular and honey).  I would rather have a hamburger then a hot dog.  But if I cook up a hot dog, Im sure to put one on for my pooch. 
   As for topings...Honey Mustard, Mayo, Ketchup, pickles, and tomatoes. 
  As for other foods....spagetti, love cream corn and mashed potatoes, and sweet and sour chicken.   And i will never turn down a piece of chocolate cake.


----------



## Antarctican (Jul 24, 2006)

Thanks a lot, Chiller, for a very enjoyable week's worth of interview Q&A, and photos!


----------

